# How do i teach my shepherd to herd goats?



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Does anyone know? 
He was introduced to the goats at a year old, when we got them, and he is very good with them and listens to whatever I tell him when in the goat pen.
Anyone know how to do this?
I have trained dogs to do lots of other things, but am a bit stumped on teaching him to properly herd.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Look for a trainer with a herd. Thats where most people here start with sheep anyway. Many of them can drive HOURS just to find a class. Good luck.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Too hard to explain - I would find a trainer to help you get started.


----------

